# In need of graphic designer.



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Feb 11, 2004)

My dad has just informed me that I will be building him a new web site. Unfortunately the only thing I cannot do is graphic design. I am horrible with Photoshop, and I don't plan on getting any better (especially since I don't own PS). Now if there is anyone out there who can provide me with a set of graphics for a Delaware natural golf page I would be forever in debt to that person (not really but I would appreciate it a whole lot). 

www.naturalgolf.com is the corporate website, and since my dad is a certified instructor through them I figured I could just borrow the logo and maybe put the symbol of the Delaware flag behind it but instead of having a green background I would probably want it to be transparent. Also I need smaller icons to represent a golf school such as a little school house or something along those lines. I haven't thought of an image that would coincide with private lessons but if you could make one the same size (a little bit bigger than the smilies on this page) that would be great. 

I know I am asking a lot but I really have no other option unless I am going to pay someone to do it for me, and that's out of the question because I'm not even getting paid for doing this. :\

I have seen you guys do some very wonderful things, and I hope someone decides to help me out. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## bobw (Feb 11, 2004)

Why not INFORM your Dad that it will cost him to do this.


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Feb 11, 2004)

Because I respect my dad, and I could just use the logos from the natural golf site. But I actually wanted to do a good job on the site because I've been telling him he should have a web site for like 2 years now. Then I thought hey the guys at MacOSX.com are cool. I've seen them help a thousand people. Maybe they could help out.

So I won't INFORM my dad thanks.

What is this a windows forum?


----------



## bobw (Feb 11, 2004)

*I could just use the logos from the natural golf site*

You'll have permission to use their graphics?


----------



## Arden (Feb 11, 2004)

I wouldn't mind doing it, I don't get paid for designs as it is.   I'd need you to send me the original art and very explicit directions as to what you want, though.

I'd also recommend you talk to Trip.  He's really good at graphic design of this nature.


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Feb 11, 2004)

I figured since my dad is certified through them, and has their logo on his business card  I'm pretty sure I'll be able to use them for his site.


----------



## Arden (Feb 11, 2004)

Get his permission or approval first, though.  Make sure you aren't violating any copywright laws.


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 11, 2004)

YOUR DAD TEACHES THAT CRAP!!! jkjk i dont believe in it myself being a more traditional golfer   i could do that stuff for you but i am busy enough with school sorry, and im not sure that the natural golf logo with a flag behind it would look that good but thats just me. ok i did it anyway idk why...like this? i blurred out the golf part cause i ain't getting in trouble for copyright stuff.  To have it unblurred that will be 100 dollars 

BTW do you have a handicap?


----------



## mdnky (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't use the logos unless you get written consent from that company, REGARDLESS if your dad sells or instructs for them.  Just because he does that gives him absolutely no right to use something their logo(s).  If he has a contract or set of guidelines (SOGs, Rules, SOPs, etc.) they have provided him, have him look through them to see if they say anything about it.

I can tell you they'll be more ticked with you stealing their logo and modifying it than using it straight out.  Have someone design something nice, it shouldn't be that hard.

BTW, a big and quite silly (and dead serious) example of how anal some companies are about this...is RE/MAX's new guidelines for their real estate agents's personal use of the RE/MAX logo.  It's a complete joke, they have to get written permission for any electronic use of the logo.  This has changed in the last 2 years to the laughing stock it is today.  I know 2 agents who have gotten nasty letters from their OWN company for not getting consent first.


----------



## Trip (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm interested in helping out here. If you still need it that is, go ahead and send me an e-mail or if you see me on iChat: TannerSite


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 13, 2004)

As you can see you have opened that can of worms called "graphic designers get no respect." I know this can well because I am a designer myself.

You may respect your dad, but you show no respect toward professional graphic designers by offering work with no pay. You might consider working out a trade with a designer that might be more mutually beneficial. 

Of course, if I had the time I would try to figure out what you could trade in return (maybe some cool programming for my own website) but it might serve you best if you figure out first what you are willing to offer besides your less than eternal gratitude. 

Just a word to the wise.


----------

